# Assisting a deer Hunter



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Reading between the lines it appears to me that some hunters take along another person (child, wife, husband) with them that does not have a deer permit ? Except youth etc.

["It shall be unlawful for any person not possessing a deer permit, or antlerless deer permit, to hunt, take, or possess a deer."]

I always though everyone must have a valid permit, (and not have reached their deer limit for that zone), unless they are there to help retrieve a dead deer ?
...


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I am not sure exactly what you are looking for, but If I take someone who just wants to tag alone they are allowed and do not need a license, or tags to do so. If they are actively engaged in hunting they need to have all necessary license etc. IE; hunt, take, or possess a deer. It would be like me taking my non-fishing spouse or child with me on my boat. If they are not fishing they are okay. But if I have over my limit of poles in the water, I have some explaining to do. The same would apply for hunting. Hope this helps.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

but what about them driving deer to me?? do they need a license even though they are not hunting,only helping?


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

no if you are driving you dont have to have a permit.....i was driving last year cause i didnt have a permit and we got stopped by mike reed(game warden in muskingum county)and was asking to see permits only to the ppl he seen with guns.......besides that like saying before you go into the woods for a sunday walk you need a permit to do so.....lol


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

from the orc.......................


> Hunting includes every attempt to kill or wound and every act of assistance to any other person in killing or wounding or attempting to kill or wound wild birds or wild quadrupeds.


technically,i read that as drivers are assisting,therefore need a license.i may be wrong,but that is how i've always understood the law.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

A couple years ago, there were 4 drivers in portage county that got busted for not having a license not far from my house. Assisting is not much different than aiding and abetting.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Yep! what Misfit said
1501:31-1-02 Definition of terms.
(Y) &#8220;Hunting&#8221; means pursuing, shooting, killing, following after or on the trail of, lying in wait for, shooting at, or wounding wild birds or wild quadrupeds while employing any device commonly used to kill or wound wild birds or wild quadrupeds whether the acts result in killing or wounding or not. It includes every attempt to kill or wound and every act of assistance to any other person in killing or wounding or attempting to kill or wound wild birds or wild quadrupeds.


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

If you are in the field and not hunting, you are assisting, and you need a hunting license and a deer tag or an expire, filled deer tag.

I am a landowner and I do not buy a license or tags. If I want to go help, (assist, drive, etc..) other hunters off of my property I must purchase both a hunting license and deer tag to legally do so.

Read the laws many times then call ODNR if you are still in question.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

One more thing, I'm not sure if you can assist, even if you have a license but have limited out your tag(s) for that zone.

(6) It shall be unlawful for any person to engage in deer hunting without being in possession of a deer permit that is valid for the zone or unit in which they are hunting.


----------



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

It's good that you ask others for their opinion, but why don't you go the appropriate district wildlife office in your area. I hunt both district 2 and district 5 and have contacted the offices for questions and received fast and accurate responses. The offices are open 8-5 on weekdays.

I never heard that a young or unlicensed person is illegal while deer hunting. When I was young, I used to walk the fields with my father when he rabbit and pheasant hunted and never needed a license. I don't gun hunt for deer either, only archery. When there's so many opinions, I'd go to the source just to be sure.


----------



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

hunt-n-fish said:


> It's good that you ask others for their opinion, but why don't you go the appropriate district wildlife office in your area. I hunt both district 2 and district 5 and have contacted the offices for questions and received fast and accurate responses. The offices are open 8-5 on weekdays.
> 
> I never heard that a young or unlicensed person is illegal while deer hunting. When I was young, I used to walk the fields with my father when he rabbit and pheasant hunted and never needed a license. I don't gun hunt for deer either, only archery. When there's so many opinions, I'd go to the source just to be sure.



Right after posting I realized today is Sat., tomorrow Sunday, then the opener. No district offices open before then. I would still try and contact a wildlife officer before Monday and if not, call a district office after 8am on Monday. Still ....., better to be safe then to ruin a your gun hunting.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

getting it from the horse's mouth is the best way to be safe.i've called them several times about issues brought up here,and passed along the answers.some don't affect me personally,but i like being informed none the less.though i wouldn't give misinformation, firsthand info is still best.
as for just accompanying someone as mentioned above being illegal,i don't think that's the intention of the law.but there's a big difference in that and driving deer for others to shoot.that is assisting,and requires a license the way i understand it.

as far as assisting after killing a deer,yes,you can assist in any way(aside from shooting),but cannot carry a weapon while doing so.


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

I was going to post this same question. I have access to lexis and westlaw so I'll try to see how that law is interpreted. It certainly reads as if drivers are required to have a tag.


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

Also worth noting, the court might not see it the same way as the game warden. Also, I'm not sure you would even be able to use what the game warden said as evidence.


----------



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

You need a hunting liscense and deer tag or tag from already harvested deer if you are driving. Was stopped a few years back and the game warden asked for this proof.


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

yep read it in the hand book this morning you have to have tags and permit to assist in any manner.....now i know that i wont let them have a chance to catch me up


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> yep read it in the hand book this morning you have to have tags and permit to assist in any manner.....now i know that i wont let them have a chance to catch me up


LOL.good thinking.now that you know,you won't have to worry about getting "lucky" the next time


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

hahaha....whats funny is right after i posted that i walked out of the house and went to my stand and didnt have my permit,tags,pen...nothing but my gun.....i guess i need to pay more attition to what im doing before ol'mike read gets lucky....lol


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL.nice move


----------



## buzzedredneck (Jun 26, 2007)

years ago i was using a dip net to catch minnies off a little bridge with my girl by my side,, this s u v pulls up and 2 guys stepped out both wearing plain clothes and was approaching us,,, i was a littled worried to their intentions so i asked my girl to hold the rope to the dip net and went toward them to see what they wanted,,, it was a dnr and a trainee,,, he fined my girl for fishing without a liscense,,,,, what a croc!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

that is crazy......and he seen you hand it to her


----------

